# Going tomorrow?



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well if anybody feels like diving let me know. I'm up for whatever, butwill probably just go to Vortex with the mbt class tomorrow. I'm still new to this and haven't went out since last summer. I figure now is a good time to go ahead and get my gear wet before I start going into the deeper waters in the coming months. I'll be leaving straight from milton so if anybody wants to save on gas and meet by the interstate or in town, that's cool with me. I talked to mbt tonight and was told to call in the morningtoseeabout what time they'll make it there.So as of now that's the plan. If anybody wants to go or makeother plansjust let me know.H/P6234882 c/p 3139821. my name's kenny.If you think it's too late to call tonight...forget aboutall thatand call my cell. Sorry this is such short notice. 

I read what happened at vortex with a class that tried to go there and would love to support the divers that were disrespected by the staff there by not giving vortex my business, but since the only people that I can find to dive with in the morning are those going to Vortex, my hands are tied.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

If MBT is still going there after what happened to them, Who can blame <U>you</U> for going?


----------

